# Say hello to *Noche*!



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

This little (ok not so little) girlie......should be arriving soon....
I'm pretty excited to meet her, and hope she makes a great new addition to our "family"..ie..The Team Huerta Hof family.


This is *Noche.*
Her parents pedigree is at the bottom.



















Mother:
Gala aus dem Tempel der Ceres - German Shepherd Dog

Father:
INT. V Just Fagen Von Kistha Haus - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

LOL, oh man she's so buff looking.  Kim sure had some GREAT looking pups in that litter. I am jealous!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

omg , wow -- what a head on her, what a body , so sturdy --have most of these dogs in my pedigrees -- 
lucky you
Carmen


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, what a cute little chunky thing. She is going to be a beauty, thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Very nice, lovely pedigree. 

This wouldn't be your second JustK9s dog, would it? aranoid:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Carmen!
Yes...she is my second.
My first one is perfect....so she will have a VERY hard aw: to fill...
*remember*...I plan on doing what is considered "taboo" in the WL vs SL world.....
I do plan on breeding these girls to the best SL males (from solid pedigrees) I can possibly find.....and I do this for *me*.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> Thanks Carmen!
> Yes...she is my second.
> My first one is perfect....so she will have a VERY hard aw: to fill...
> *remember*...I plan on doing what is considered "taboo" in the WL vs SL world.....
> I do plan on breeding these girls to the best SL males (from solid pedigrees) I can possibly find.....and I do this for *me*.


Yeah, I thought that's what you were planning to do. . . good on you. I'll be watching over the next few years with interest.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in love...:wub::wub:
What a beauty! I love the name too. So fitting.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Look at all that shiny puppy fuzz! Congrats!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What she has a beautiful head on her!! Stunning!!!  love her name too!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

VERY nice!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh she is gorgeous!

Her sire is a HUNK!



Emoore said:


> Yeah, I thought that's what you were planning to do. . . good on you. I'll be watching over the next few years with interest.


Excellent, me too


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Heres another pic.....
ooops...she has a tiny couple of white hairs....whatever shall I do?...LOL!









She was 8 1/2 weeks in the pics.....19lbs....OMG!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

She is soooo cute  you must post more pictures of her growing up 
I like her little white spot, adds character


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful girl, Robin! Congratulations!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm glad you decided to get her!!! She's precious!!! And big! my goodness!!!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Heres another pic.....
> ooops...she has a tiny couple of white hairs....whatever shall I do?...LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


What a stunner! Another name you could have considered is Noire!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Pretty name too Stella......but my husband (has an accent) and would have a hard time pronouncing it correctly....it would sound terrible. LOL! I don't think that I would pronounce it correctly all the time either....LOL.
**Noche** is pretty simple for him to pronounce...for me too!...and she is a black dog.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

She is just adorable!! I hope you post LOTS of pictures for us as she grows! I love the solid blacks! :wub:


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Pretty name too Stella......but my husband (has an accent) and would have a hard time pronouncing it correctly....it would sound terrible. LOL! I don't think that I would pronounce it correctly all the time either....LOL.
> **Noche** is pretty simple for him to pronounce...for me too!...and she is a black dog.


 She is so pretty. I hope you posts lots of pics as she grows.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Holy moly what a GORGEOUS puppy. Awesome build on her- and I love her head/face, wow!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ Yes! What Pupperlove said!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Grats!!!! I love the name.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is adorable! Congrats on your new baby


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats! She is beautiful!!!!! What a face and so sturdy! Can't wait to see pictures of her all grown up!


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Cute, Robin!

I don't see the big deal with mixing her with your current lines. Based on what I know of those lines and particular lines, I think they should be similar/complementary enough to not have that "wildcard" issue, and hence maybe you will have to deal with less of the "working line people don't want them because they're part show and show people don't want them because they're part working" crapola. 

Best of luck. 

I bet they will be "aesthetically superior".


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Beautiful pup! Glad you decided to get her. She's quite a little tank. Looks like she'll be a monster


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on getting her Robin!!! Gala sure did produce nicely. I have Gala's 2 full littermates, Geisha and Gaya. Can't wait to see what they produce!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Kelly!
Nice females those G-girls....
I hope that I can make Kim proud of her too.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Congrats on the pup, she is a beauty. I knew Jen-Ager's Assi, great little bitch.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohhh, she is GORGEOUS! And boy does she ever have a head on her! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

What a beautie!! Love her name too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is gorgeous, and I am a sucker for those black dawgs, I would LOVE to have one of Kim's dogs some day,,so beautiful and do stuff to))


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

You will Robin


----------

